# Pedestrian Struck - Great Mills



## G1G4

Great Mills Rd @ Great Mills High School. Reported one unconscious

1833; Subject still in the roadway
1833; Now reported to be a juvenile
1834; Safety 3A on the scene, no update
1835; Priority 1, Category A flyout
1839; Wanting to land the helo on Great Mills Road
1840; Trooper 7 with a 12 minute ETA
1842; LZ will now be Great Mills High School
1848; Ambulance now en route to the LZ
1901; Trooper 7 on the ground doing patient assessment
1919; Trooper 7 flying to Baltimore Shock Trauma


----------



## ginwoman

oh dear. doesn't sound good.


----------



## tyky

I drove right by it, traffic was getting through in the right lane and he was laying in the left lane.  Of course we were driving by really slow and of course we looked and even my kids saw it.  So sad, my prayers with him!


----------



## vraiblonde

FaP said:


> There has been lots of pedestrians getting struck lately.



I'm shocked there aren't more.  Apparently nobody teaches their kids to look both ways anymore - they literally just walk right out into traffic without a care in the world.


----------



## thurley42

FaP said:


> There has been lots of pedestrians getting struck lately.



This afternoon I saw a guy straight run out in front of a truck on GMR in front of Canopy Liquors...the truck had to lock up it's brakes......this and people standing in the median at night in dark clothing add up to more and more people getting hit...it's sad that it is a kid, but if you aren't smart enough to stay out of the street, i guess it's a thinning of the herd.

I mean what, we're taught to stay out of traffic at 5?  maybe 6?


----------



## Tech

It's safer to drive on the sidewalks.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

thurley42 said:


> I mean what, we're taught to stay out of traffic at 5?  maybe 6?



My 5 year old respects moving vehicles. I don't know at what age they lose that respect and think the vehicles should respect them as pedestrians.

How old was this "juvenile" ? Are we talking 17?


----------



## aps45819

Tech said:


> It's safer to drive on the sidewalks.



The car didn't go to th hospital


----------



## Danzig

25 year old male.
The same guy that walks in the road every day, he often walks up the middle of the road. Police get calls EVERY DAY about him. it was a hit and run but they came back to the scene.


----------



## ginwoman

Now we the taxpayers get to pay his hospital bills. Lucky us.


----------



## PJumper

Danzig said:


> 25 year old male.
> The same guy that walks in the road every day, he often walks up the middle of the road. Police get calls EVERY DAY about him. it was a hit and run but they came back to the scene.



Is it the blond guy, light built, about 5' 9"?


----------



## mmesser0

vraiblonde said:


> I'm shocked there aren't more.  Apparently nobody teaches their kids to look both ways anymore - they literally just walk right out into traffic without a care in the world.



I had a guy in his 30's-40's do exactly this today. He's lucky I had to go over a speed bump. Otherwise, I was going to give him a good scare.


----------



## Danzig

Pedestrian Suffering Life-Threatening Injuries Following Hit-and-Run | Southern Maryland News Net


----------



## keekee

Was this the young man who always looks like he's ranting about something, throwing his arms around and yelling as he walks..?  If so, I almost hit him at the same intersection a couple of months ago.  He was standing on the curb, and then just stepped right out in front of me.  He jumped back at the last second, but it was VERY close.  Scared the crap out of me.  By the way, he is obviously mentally challenged, if it's the same guy.  Too bad, I hope he's ok.


----------



## unxpcted

keekee said:


> Was this the young man who always looks like he's ranting about something, throwing his arms around and yelling as he walks..?  If so, I almost hit him at the same intersection a couple of months ago.  He was standing on the curb, and then just stepped right out in front of me.  He jumped back at the last second, but it was VERY close.  Scared the crap out of me.  By the way, he is obviously mentally challenged, if it's the same guy.  Too bad, I hope he's ok.



Yes, this is the guy you are talking about. He was mentally challenged due to drugs from his mother. I had heard he died in route to the trauma center.


----------



## thurley42

unxpcted said:


> Yes, this is the guy you are talking about. He was mentally challenged due to drugs from his mother. I had heard he died in route to the trauma center.



I feel for the person who hit him....it's a gauntlet, especially after dark on GMR...


----------



## SoMDGirl42

unxpcted said:


> Yes, this is the guy you are talking about. He was mentally challenged due to drugs from his mother. I had heard he died in route to the trauma center.



So this was the slight built blonde guy?

I've nearly hit him myself several times. It was inevitable that it would happen, but a shame none the less. 

Is it confirmed he has passed?


----------



## RoseRed

unxpcted said:


> Yes, this is the guy you are talking about. He was mentally challenged due to drugs from his mother. I had heard he died in route to the trauma center.



His mother gave him drugs?


----------



## lovinmaryland

vraiblonde said:


> I'm shocked there aren't more.  Apparently nobody teaches their kids to look both ways anymore - they literally just walk right out into traffic without a care in the world.


----------



## glhs837

Rose, I assume his mother was taking drugs while pregnant with him. Just gave him a buck a few weeks back at the gas station. Other than asking folks nicely for a dollar (and that only in the last few weeks) I never saw him harassing anyone in the couple of years I have seen him along GMR. Odd behavior, true but not bad behavior.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

glhs837 said:


> Rose, I assume his mother was taking drugs while pregnant with him. Just gave him a buck a few weeks back at the gas station. Other than asking folks nicely for a dollar (and that only in the last few weeks) I never saw him harassing anyone in the couple of years I have seen him along GMR. Odd behavior, true but not bad behavior.



I never saw him harrassing anyone. He just kinda weirded me out with his odd behavior. The first few times I encountered him, I thought he was arguing with someone one the phone, until I realized he didn't have a boothtooth in his ear.


----------



## daylily

Danzig said:


> 25 year old male.
> The same guy that walks in the road every day, he often walks up the middle of the road. Police get calls EVERY DAY about him. it was a hit and run but they came back to the scene.



Wonder what the driver had to get outta the car before coming back to the scene?  Glad they at least came back.



ginwoman said:


> Now we the taxpayers get to pay his hospital bills. Lucky us.



Yep, what else is new?   



unxpcted said:


> Yes, this is the guy you are talking about. He was mentally challenged due to drugs from his mother. I had heard he died in route to the trauma center.



Very sad.  These lowlifes don't have a care in the world about popping out kids who will be screwed up for life.  I used to work with kids born addicted to drugs/alcohol, very sad indeed.


----------



## NAS

ginwoman said:


> Now we the taxpayers get to pay his hospital bills. Lucky us.



If in fact this was the young man he was also a tax payer..Worked at IHOP.


----------



## BadGirl

NAS said:


> If in fact this was the young man he was also a tax payer..Worked at IHOP.


You must admit that the taxes he paid as an employee of IHOP will never, ever come close to covering the expenses of a catastrophic injury.


----------



## ResidentGuest

BadGirl said:


> You must admit that the taxes he paid as an employee of IHOP will never, ever come close to covering the expenses of a catastrophic injury.


He probably has Health Insurance that will pay the bill, don't sweat it. No one pays enough in taxes to cover a typical Shock Trauma bill unless you are someone like Bill Gates. When you go to collect your Social Security, it is only a matter of years before you expend the total amount of taxes paid in to the system. 
What happened to compassion and empathy for our fellow man? Who gives a rats arse how much the bill is? The concern should be for his well being and the devastation an accident like that causes him and the rest of his family.


----------



## thurley42

ResidentGuest said:


> He probably has Health Insurance that will pay the bill, don't sweat it. No one pays enough in taxes to cover a typical Shock Trauma bill unless you are someone like Bill Gates. When you go to collect your Social Security, it is only a matter of years before you expend the total amount of taxes paid in to the system.
> What happened to compassion and empathy for our fellow man? Who gives a rats arse how much the bill is? The concern should be for his well being and the devastation an accident like that causes him and the rest of his family.



If you don't walk where cars drive this won't happen... I feel bad for the person who hit them more.


----------



## struggler44

TerriReagan said:


> He worked hard for the amount of money he made. But I'm quite sure with his medical condition he had assitance. WE the taxpayers get stuck with alot of bills. Housing welfare tempoary cash assistance food stamps medical assistance. Please! 1 decent human being gets killed by a car a hit 7 run no less & we're talkin about hospital bills. Manymore things to be worried about in life!



What is the first letter of Chad's last name?, wonder if it's the same person I'm thinking of.


----------



## thurley42

TerriReagan said:


> I hope that you have put this comment on all of the other pedestrians that have been hit by cars. Karma is a horrible thing!



I'm not worried abou karma I use sidewalks :shrug:


----------



## TerriReagan

struggler44 said:


> What is the first letter of Chad's last name?, wonder if it's the same person I'm thinking of.



Please let me speak with his family first and then I will post his last name


----------



## ResidentGuest

*Sad News*

I didn't know Chad but I am sorry for his loss of life and the pain and suffering his loved ones have to deal with. For those of you worrying about taxpayer dollars, why don't you start complaining about the entitlements that are the larger amount of money wasted. Politician entitlements are one of the biggest chunks of our change. The amount spent on Welfare, Food Stamps etc. is nothing compared to the other entitlements. As far as money wasted on those who don't deserve it, stop the Anchor babies and other money spent on illegals, although they do not compare with the entitlements our politicians receive for life.


----------



## thurley42

ResidentGuest said:


> I didn't know Chad but I am sorry for his loss of life and the pain and suffering his loved ones have to deal with. For those of you worrying about taxpayer dollars, why don't you start complaining about the entitlements that are the larger amount of money wasted. Politician entitlements are one of the biggest chunks of our change. The amount spent on Welfare, Food Stamps etc. is nothing compared to the other entitlements. As far as money wasted on those who don't deserve it, stop the Anchor babies and other money spent on illegals, although they do not compare with the entitlements our politicians receive for life.



What does that have to do with staying out of traffic?


----------



## keekee

TerriReagan said:


> Please let me speak with his family first and then I will post his last name



Terri I hope nothing I said was disrespectful.
I was disgusted with some of the responses in this thread, as I am in many other threads.  I don't even respond to the gross insensitivity and cruel judgement that sometimes appears in these forums.  To me, it is unimagineable to not have empathy and sadness after hearing that this young man passed away.  Not everyone on here is that heartless.
R.I.P. Chad


----------



## BadGirl

If it were an accident, I'd feel badly about him being struck.

But that he *ROUTINELY* walked in front of moving vehicles makes me less tolerant of idiotic behavior.

I feel badly for the person who struck him.


----------



## tiltedangel

TerriReagan said:


> & he used sidewalks as well. With the medical condition that he had no one is to blame here. It was an accident but to be so insensitive to someone's life to me is unreal.



way to go Terri  i knew you for years and i am so happy you are standing up for him, i didn't know him, but i saw him many times.  He is looking down on you smiling.


----------



## Mr.Steed

"BadGirl" - "If it were an accident, I'd feel badly about him being struck.

But that he ROUTINELY walked in front of moving vehicles makes me less tolerant of idiotic behavior.

I feel badly for the person who struck him."


You are as disgusting and moronic  as your husband, you two make a good match. Let's hope that you never walk in front of him when he is on one of his animal killing sprees. Really, BG, did you know this poor man personally? Why don't you keep your ugly opinions to yourself. Karma is not a myth!


----------



## BadGirl

Mr.Steed said:


> "BadGirl" - "If it were an accident, I'd feel badly about him being struck.
> 
> But that he ROUTINELY walked in front of moving vehicles makes me less tolerant of idiotic behavior.
> 
> I feel badly for the person who struck him."
> 
> 
> You are as disgusting and moronic  as your husband, you two make a good match. Let's hope that you never walk in front of him when he is on one of his animal killing sprees. Really, BG, did you know this poor man personally? Why don't you keep your ugly opinions to yourself. Karma is not a myth!


I don't like you, either, so we're even.


----------



## RoseRed

Mr.Steed said:


> "BadGirl" - "If it were an accident, I'd feel badly about him being struck.
> 
> But that he ROUTINELY walked in front of moving vehicles makes me less tolerant of idiotic behavior.
> 
> I feel badly for the person who struck him."
> 
> 
> You are as disgusting and moronic  as your husband, you two make a good match. Let's hope that you never walk in front of him when he is on one of his animal killing sprees. Really, BG, did you know this poor man personally? Why don't you keep your ugly opinions to yourself. Karma is not a myth!



Reply with quote is your friend.


----------



## GWguy

RoseRed said:


> Reply with quote is your friend.



He has no friends here.


----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> He has no friends here.



That makes Baby Jesus cry.


----------



## BadGirl

So, a question to those folks who are all pissy crying over this guy getting hit by a car.

Knowing that he was not in optimum health, and that he often stumbled in to roadways and the path of traffic, why did you not take him to and from wherever he was going so he avoided being any where near the road?

He was an accident waiting to happen.  Why didn't you do anything to prevent it?

And, yes, it is unfortunate that a young man was hit.  It is tragic that his friends and family are saddened by his passing.  But what did they do to make sure that it didn't happen in the first place?


----------



## granny45

Was he from around here?  Was looking for an obiturary.


----------



## Gilligan

GWguy said:


> He has no friends here.



That.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

This guy used to walk in my office building, travel to the bathroom, then walk on out.  He was always very nice.  A little "different" but still nice.  I've seen him up and down Great Mills Road for a few years -- he was an iconic symbol of St Mary's.  

Anyhow, may he RIP and his soul live on to walk the streets of his eternal beliefs...


----------



## Mr.Steed

"RoseRed" - "Reply with quote is your friend."

Don't you need to prune some of your roses or do something else, perhaps, more constructive?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Mr.Steed said:


> Don't you need to prune some of your roses or do something else, perhaps, more constructive?



I think she's watching porn right now.  Might want to check back w/her in a little while.


----------



## RoseRed

Mr.Steed said:


> "RoseRed" - "Reply with quote is your friend."
> 
> Don't you need to prune some of your roses or do something else, perhaps, more constructive?



Is that the best you can do?  



Chasey_Lane said:


> I think she's watching porn right now.  Might want to check back w/her in a little while.





Porn and Archdiocese paperwork make an awesome combination.


----------



## Mr.Steed

"GWguy" - "He has no friends here."

Why on earth would you assume that I would want any of you rude, bigoted, self-absorbed, sorry excuses for humans for friends? At least my wife did not leave me.

And unlike some posters here who reside in a bottle, I live up to my commitments, including caring for all of my children.


----------



## RoseRed

Mr.Steed said:


> "GWguy" - "He has no friends here."
> 
> *Why on earth would you assume that I would want any of you rude, bigoted, self-absorbed, sorry excuses for humans for friends?* At least my wife did not leave me.
> 
> And unlike some posters here who reside in a bottle, I live up to my commitments, including caring for all of my children.



And yet, here you are...


----------



## otter

RoseRed said:


> And yet, here you are...


----------



## thurley42

Mr.Steed said:


> "GWguy" - "He has no friends here."
> 
> Why on earth would you assume that I would want any of you rude, bigoted, self-absorbed, sorry excuses for humans for friends? At least my wife did not leave me.
> 
> And unlike some posters here who reside in a bottle, I live up to my commitments, including caring *for all of my children*.



Impossible, if you are half as douchey in real life, there is NO WAY anyone would do the deed with you.



RoseRed said:


> And yet, here you are...



Egg Zachery...


----------



## Mr.Steed

"RoseRed" - "Porn and Archdiocese paperwork make an awesome combination."

Fitting I dare say. But of course, most people know all about the Catholic Church and its taste for pornography, especially when it involves young people.

I shall conclude my postings here because unfortunately, as is typical of many of you; you hijack or attempt to hijack threads to take away from the real issue. In this case, a young man who by all accounts was a decent person, has lost his life.


----------



## Hank

Mr.Steed said:


> "RoseRed" - "Porn and Archdiocese paperwork make an awesome combination."
> 
> Fitting I dare say. But of course, most people know all about the Catholic Church and its taste for pornography, especially when it involves young people.
> 
> I shall conclude my postings here because unfortunately, as is typical of many of you; you hijack or attempt to hijack threads to take away from the real issue. In this case, a young man who by all accounts was a decent person, has lost his life.



Use the quote button, dude!


----------



## RoseRed

Mr.Steed said:


> "RoseRed" - "Porn and Archdiocese paperwork make an awesome combination."
> 
> Fitting I dare say. But of course, most people know all about the Catholic Church and its taste for pornography, especially when it involves young people.
> 
> I shall conclude my postings here because unfortunately, as is typical of many of you; you hijack or attempt to hijack threads to take away from the real issue. In this case, a young man who by all accounts was a decent person, has lost his life.


I wouldn't know, I'm not Catholic.  :shrug:


Hank said:


> Use the quote button, dude!



Don't bother, he didn't take my friendly suggestion.


----------



## vraiblonde

Mr.Steed said:


> I shall conclude my postings here



Do you promise?


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> Do you promise?



If so, I can't believe it was little old me that chased him off, and not Baja.


----------



## desertrat

RoseRed said:


> If so, I can't believe it was little old me that chased him off, and not Baja.



And for that, we thank you!


----------



## struggler44

RoseRed said:


> If so, I can't believe it was little old me that chased him off, and not Baja.



You're old? You don't post a day over 29


----------



## RoseRed

desertrat said:


> And for that, we thank you!





struggler44 said:


> You're old? You don't post a day over 29



I like to think so...


----------



## Danzig

UPDATE: Pedestrian Suffering Life-Threatening Injuries Following Hit-and-Run | Southern Maryland News Net

I spoke with the Sheriff’s Office today, and as far as they knew the pedestrian was still alive. It is protocol for the hospital to notify the police agency investigating an accident if and when a patient dies after an accident and that has not happened in this case.


----------



## thurley42

TerriReagan said:


> I don't believe anyone is pissy crying over him being hit. Saddened yes but pissy over the immoral stupid comments that someone like you yourself are makin. MANY MANY people including myself gave him rides alot of places. It is unfortunate that you cannot keep someone under human supervision 24/7 If I only I knew you* I would venture to say in all of your intelligence & immoral incompasity that you are an accident waiting to happen*.



What do you base that assumption on?  Because you don't like what she had to say?

If this person is/was as mentally ill as you say (ie. not knowing to stay out of the middle of a 5 lane street)  then he is more likened to a small child.  Do you not supervise your small child 24/7, or do you let them play in traffic?


----------



## keekee

Danzig said:


> UPDATE: Pedestrian Suffering Life-Threatening Injuries Following Hit-and-Run | Southern Maryland News Net
> 
> I spoke with the Sheriff’s Office today, and as far as they knew the pedestrian was still alive. It is protocol for the hospital to notify the police agency investigating an accident if and when a patient dies after an accident and that has not happened in this case.



That is wonderful news!  I hope he recovers...


----------



## ICit

Danzig said:


> UPDATE: Pedestrian Suffering Life-Threatening Injuries Following Hit-and-Run | Southern Maryland News Net
> 
> I spoke with the Sheriff’s Office today, and as far as they knew the pedestrian was still alive. It is protocol for the hospital to notify the police agency investigating an accident if and when a patient dies after an accident and that has not happened in this case.



Thanks for the update.


----------



## Baja28

RoseRed said:


> If so, I can't believe it was little old me that chased him off, and not Baja.


  See, he hates women and like boys so you had an advantage!


----------



## Baja28

TerriReagan said:


> I don't believe anyone is pissy crying over him being hit. Saddened yes but pissy over the immoral stupid comments that someone like you yourself are makin. MANY MANY people including myself gave him rides alot of places. It is unfortunate that you cannot keep someone under human supervision 24/7 If I only I knew you I would venture to say in all of your intelligence & immoral incompasity that you are an accident waiting to happen.


Ok so all I've heard from those defending him is how nice he and his family were/are.  

My question is where were all the nice friends and family when he was walking down the middle of the road?  Why did the police have to be called all the time?  Why weren't you and his family there for him when he needed you to keep him safe?  Where's your sympathy for the person who hit him?  

There's a word for you all, hypocrites.


----------



## RoseRed

Baja28 said:


> See, he hates women and like boys so you had an advantage!



Perhaps it was my bodacious bewbies...


----------



## keekee

Baja28 said:


> Ok so all I've heard from those defending him is how nice he and his family were/are.
> 
> My question is where were all the nice friends and family when he was walking down the middle of the road?  Why did the police have to be called all the time?  Why weren't you and his family there for him when he needed you to keep him safe?  Where's your sympathy for the person who hit him?
> 
> There's a word for you all, hypocrites.



I don't know him.
But because I didn't stop and give him a ride, I have no right to feel bad that he was hit by a car?    I fail to see the logic.

I'd feel bad for anyone who got hit by a car.  It's called compassion for your fellow man - not hypocrisy.  My goodness, people can be so callous.  Would you really...  seriously...  not care if you saw someone lying in the road?  I hope you would feel a flicker of sadness...

I don't know you either Baja, but I would be sad if you got run over.


----------



## Baja28

keekee said:


> I don't know him.
> But because I didn't stop and give him a ride, I have no right to feel bad that he was hit by a car?    I fail to see the logic.
> 
> I'd feel bad for anyone who got hit by a car.  It's called compassion for your fellow man - not hypocrisy.  My goodness, people can be so callous.  Would you really...  seriously...  not care if you saw someone lying in the road?  I hope you would feel a flicker of sadness...
> 
> I don't know you either Baja, but I would be sad if you got run over.


I didn't say not to feel bad for him.  

A few people posted that this accident is going to cost tax payers money and that he was a nuisance to traffic.  

Others came in and posted that the first group were mean and heartless.  Terrireagan dismissed the fact that he was a hazard and an accident waiting to happen.   

I'm sorry the guy got struck but I ask again, where were all these wonderful friends & family who should have intervened to keep the guy from getting hit?


----------



## struggler44

Mr.Steed said:


> "
> I shall conclude my postings here because unfortunately, as is typical of many of you; you hijack or attempt to hijack threads to take away from the real issue.



Is Steeds really gonna leave us?.....So many unanswered questions...


----------



## ICit

*Psa.....*

FYI..... HE IS BACK!!! 

YES...he is still alive

...... he ran out in front of my van last week  .. to the point I had to SLAM on my brakes  (was only doing 30mph)

and SOMDGirl just saw him be-bopping down Great Mills Rd...


...how long till he gets hit again?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

ICit said:


> FYI..... HE IS BACK!!!
> 
> YES...he is still alive
> 
> ...... he ran out in front of my van last week  .. to the point I had to SLAM on my brakes  (was only doing 30mph)
> 
> and SOMDGirl just saw him be-bopping down Great Mills Rd...
> 
> 
> ...how long till he gets hit again?



I nearly stopped in the road when I saw him, just in case he decided to be-bop in front of me. I don't want to total my SUV, I just paid it off!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ICit

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I nearly stopped in the road when I saw him, just in case he decided to be-bop in front of me. I don't want to total my SUV, I just paid it off!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LuckyMe143

Some people never learn.


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> Some people never learn.



third time is a charm....


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> third time is a charm....



You would of thought the last time would of knocked some scents into him.


----------



## desertrat

LuckyMe143 said:


> You would of thought the last time would of knocked some scents into him.



More likely knocked some _scents_ out of him.


----------



## ICit

LuckyMe143 said:


> You would of thought the last time would of knocked some scents into him.





desertrat said:


> More likely knocked some _scents_ out of him.



  did he stink? .... does he smell better now?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

LuckyMe143 said:


> You would of thought the last time would of knocked some scents into him.





desertrat said:


> More likely knocked some _scents_ out of him.





ICit said:


> did he stink? .... does he smell better now?



Pretty sure that hit probably knocked the shiat out of him. Don't know what he smells like now.

I'm just hoping he has better SENSE now than to keep walking in the middle of GMR.


----------



## ICit

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Pretty sure that hit probably knocked the shiat out of him. Don't know what he smells like now.
> 
> I'm just hoping he has better SENSE now than to keep walking in the middle of GMR.



  Or running across Pegg Rd!!!   and he looked right at me in the van.. made eye contact and darted out in front of me.... WTF!


----------



## glhs837

might be angling for a juicy lawsuit........watch yourselves, and I would call it in, hopefully if he makes contact, the police will know in advance that he's doing this.....


----------



## ICit

glhs837 said:


> might be angling for a juicy lawsuit........watch yourselves, and I would call it in, hopefully if he makes contact, the police will know in advance that he's doing this.....




he was a few sandwiches shy of a picnic then.... thinking he had forgot his picnic basket all together now!

I wonder if his depth perception is WAY off... as he did stop...  look at traffic and then "thought" he had plenty of  time??

dont think he did it intentionally


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

ICit said:


> Or running across Pegg Rd!!!   and *he looked right at me in the van.. made eye contact and darted out in front of me....[/*U]WTF!




He simply did like many pedestrians do; assumed that since you saw him, you were gonna stop and let him pass. People 'round here forget that there are "rules" for pedestrians too. Like, NOT walking through an intersection when the sign says, "DON'T WALK."


----------



## ICit

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> He simply did like many pedestrians do; assumed that since you saw him, you were gonna stop and let him pass. People 'round here forget that there are "rules" for pedestrians too. Like, NOT walking through an intersection when the sign says, "DON'T WALK."



and .... to top it off we already know he is challenged mentally ... and I’m sure the trauma he suffered last year didn’t help.

It is unfortunate.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

ICit said:


> and .... to top it off we already know _he is challenged mentally_ ... and I’m sure the trauma he suffered last year didn’t help.
> 
> It is unfortunate.



Well, yeah, there's *that*. For me, it raised a question though.....
if this guy is "challenged mentally" WHY is he left to "roam the streets" _alone_?


----------



## ICit

BREAKING NEWS: Pedestrian Struck by a Vehicle in Lexington Park - Southern Maryland News, Charles County, Calvert County and St. Mary's County News

sure hope this was not him


----------



## RoseRed

ICit said:


> BREAKING NEWS: Pedestrian Struck by a Vehicle in Lexington Park - Southern Maryland News, Charles County, Calvert County and St. Mary's County News
> 
> sure hope this was not him



Not unless he grew a vajayjay  Pedestrian Struck in Lexington Park


----------



## ICit

RoseRed said:


> Not unless he grew a vajayjay  Pedestrian Struck in Lexington Park





thanks.... I was like... ...  and wondered if it was him again!!!


----------



## struggler44

More importantly, what's _MR. STEEDS_ MPD nowadays?


----------



## LuckyMe143

ICit said:


> thanks.... I was like... ...  and wondered if it was him again!!!



Do you like blueberries,  yogurt, and cake?


----------

